# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Forex-ը Հայաստանո՞ւմ

## anna_a

Ողջո'ւյն 
Ձեզանից որևէ մեկը փորձե՞լ է Հայաստանում Ֆորեքսի միջոցով գումար վաստակել: Ես ունեմ ֆոնդային շուկային վերաբերող որոշակի գիտելիքներ և ուզւմ եմ գտնել Հայաստանում գտնվող նորմալ հարթակ: Արդյոք կա՞ն այդպիսի հարթակներ: Եթե կան, որի՞ն խորհուրդ կտաք նախապատվություն տալ:
Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Hayazn

> Ողջո'ւյն 
> Ձեզանից որևէ մեկը փորձե՞լ է Հայաստանում Ֆորեքսի միջոցով գումար վաստակել: Ես ունեմ ֆոնդային շուկային վերաբերող որոշակի գիտելիքներ և ուզւմ եմ գտնել Հայաստանում գտնվող նորմալ հարթակ: Արդյոք կա՞ն այդպիսի հարթակներ: Եթե կան, որի՞ն խորհուրդ կտաք նախապատվություն տալ:
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


 http://www.alpari.ru/
Այս ընկերությունը գրասենյակ ունի Երևանում :
Եթե գտնես և ծանոթանաս խնդրում եմ տեղեկացնես ինձ էլ է հետաքրքիր թէ որքանով կարելի է սրանց վստահել :

----------


## anna_a

Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 

"Եթե գտնես և ծանոթանաս խնդրում եմ տեղեկացնես ինձ էլ է հետաքրքիր թէ որքանով կարելի է սրանց վստահել : "

Այ հենց վստահության հարցն է այստեղ ծագում՝ հարթակներ կան, դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը ընդգծում է իր առավելությունները... բայց թե  դրանցից ո՞րն է առավել ձեռնտուն և , ամենակարևորը, վստահելին...

----------


## Hayazn

> Շնորհակալ եմ 
> 
> "Եթե գտնես և ծանոթանաս խնդրում եմ տեղեկացնես ինձ էլ է հետաքրքիր թէ որքանով կարելի է սրանց վստահել : "
> 
> Այ հենց վստահության հարցն է այստեղ ծագում՝ հարթակներ կան, դրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը ընդգծում է իր առավելությունները... բայց թե  դրանցից ո՞րն է առավել ձեռնտուն և , ամենակարևորը, վստահելին...


Կարևորը հարթակը չի այստեղ , հարթակները բոլորն էլ նույնն են , համարյա թէ , միայն նրանց օգտագործման ձևերն են տարբեր , և ընդհանրապես « մետաթրեյդ » հարթակը շատ ընկերություններ են գործածում տարբեր ձևավորումով կամ տարբեր չափսի հաշիվների համար և տարբեր ընկերություններ բայց այսպես ասած « մայր սըրվըր » - ը  միակն է :
Կարևորը այստեղ այն է որ ընկերությունը , որտեղ դու հաշիվ ես բացում , վստահելի լինի , որպեսզի մի օր փողերդ չվերցնեն ու փախնեն և մի բան էլ կա կարևոր փողը հաշվի մեջ դնելու և հանելու ձևը և կանոնակարգը սրանք են ինձ շատ հետաքրքրում եթե տեղեկանաս խնդրում եմ իմացնես :

----------


## anna_a

Ճիշտ ես: Ես պարզապես "ֆորեքս հարթակը" նույնացրեցի "կազմակերպության" հետ: Այո, իհարկե ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե որ *ընկերությունն*  է այս հարցում առավել հուսալի և շահավետ: Անպայման իմաց կտամ, երբ բավականաչափ տեղեկություններ գտնեմ: Նույնը ակնկալում եմ քո կողմից  :Smile:

----------


## Hayazn

> Ճիշտ ես: Ես պարզապես "ֆորեքս հարթակը" նույնացրեցի "կազմակերպության" հետ: Այո, իհարկե ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե որ *ընկերությունն*  է այս հարցում առավել հուսալի և շահավետ: Անպայման իմաց կտամ, երբ բավականաչափ տեղեկություններ գտնեմ: Նույնը ակնկալում եմ քո կողմից


Ես վաղուց արդեն գործարքի մեջ եմ  FXCM - ի հետ : Սրանք շատ հուսալի ընկերություն են գլխավոր գրասենյակը գտնվում է նյու յորք ում բայց ունեն նաև մասնաճուղեր ամենուր , ունեն իրենց սեփական հարթակը և բավականին կատարելագործված : Ես հիմա էլ սրանց հետ եմ , բայց մի շարք կանոններ փոփոխեցին այս տարիների ընթացքում , որոնք ինձ դուր չեն գալիս , հետևաբաև ցանկանում եմ փոխել սրանց , բայց դեռևս լիառժեք վստահելի մի ընկերություն չեմ գտել : Եթե տեղեկություններ իմանաս Հայաստանի գրասենյակի մասին , կխնդրեմ տեղյակ պահես :

----------


## anna_a

Ինչպես խոսք էի տվել, կիսվում եմ գտած տեղեկություններով:
 Թրեյդինգով զբաղվող  բազում կազմակերպություններ ուսումնասիրելուց հետո, ես որոշեցի փորձել խաղալ Ինեկոբանկի հետ:  Ինձ համար սա օպտիմալ տարբերակն է, նախ որովհետև վստահելի է (տվյալ դեպքում, բանկը ինձ առավել վստահելի տարբերակ է թվում): Ինչ վերաբերում է մասնավորապես Ինեկոյին՝ իրենց մոտ շատ հեշտ է գումար դնել/հանել գործարքի մեջ (տեղում), նրանք չունեն միջնորդավճար, մինիմալ դեպոզիտը բավականին փոքր է  ($500), ինչպես և մինիմալ գործարքի գումարը ($1000), պիպսերը շատ փոքր են, նրանք գործ ունեն 150 արտարժույթային զույգերի հետ: 
Այս տեղեկությունները ես գտա թրեյդինգին վերաբերող իրենց այս կայքում http://inecotrade.am/ , այնտեղ ամեն ինչ մանրամասն բացատրված է: Բացի դրանից ես զանգել եմ այդ կայքում տեղադրված համարով և մասնագետից տեղեկացել եմ, որ իրենց խորհրդատվությունը անվճար է, ինչպես և պարբերաբար անցկացվող սեմինարները (քանի որ ես սկսնակ եմ, սա ինձ շատ փետք կգա): 
Հուսով եմ սա քեզ համար օգտակար կլինի  :Smile:

----------

Hayazn (14.06.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Նախ շնորհակալություն ,  ժամանակ հատկացնելու համար այս հետազոտությանը :
Ես « դեմո » հաշիվ բաց արի «  http://inecotrade.am/  » սրանց մոտ իրենց մասին կարծիք ունենալու համար : Նախ ասեմ , որ սրանք էլ ունեն նույն թերությունները ինչ որ  FXCM- ը  , որի   պատճառով ես ցանկանում եմ հեռանալ նրանցից  FXCM- ից :
Պատճառներից մեկը այն է , որ դիցուք դուք գնել էք  USD / CHF 1 հատ 1 000 ԱՄՆ դոլարի   կոնտրաքտ  1.1325 առժեքով  և ևս մեկ  1 հատ 1 000   դոլարի կոնտրաքտ  1.1250  ձեր հաշվի մեջ չեն ցույց տալիս որպես երկու առանձին կոնտրակտ այլ միայն մեկ 2 000 ԱՄՆ դոլարի կոնտրակտ , սրա բացասական կողմը այն է որ  դիցուք ներկայիս առժեքը 1.1260 է և եթե ձեր 1.1250 գնված կոնտրաքտը արդեն շահում է  « եթե այն առանձին լիներ » և դուք կարող էիք այն վաճառել և ստանալ օգուտ , սակայն այս դեպքում դա անհնար է : Միուս թերությունն էլ համեմատած ուրիշներին , որ ես նկատեցի այն է , որ չեք կարող  ունենալ կոնտրաքտներ երկու հակառակ կողմերի վրա այսինքն , դիցուք դուք գնել էք մեկ կոնտրակտ  USD / CHF  և շուկան շարունակում է իջնել  , մի վորևե կարճ ժամանակով  և դուք ցանկանում էք վաճառել մեկ կոնտրաքտ  USD / CHF  որպեսզի օգտվեք դեպի ներքև շարժումից  , տվյալ դեպքում նրանք ձեզ թույլ չեն տալիս , հետևաբար այս և նման խոչընդոտները  բացասաբար են անդրադառնում ձեր շահույթի վրա :
Ես ավելի չխորացա նրանց կայքի մեջ ,  բայց արդեն կարծում եմ ,  որ  սրանց հետ համագործակցելը նպատակահարմար չէ :

----------


## Chimik

> Նախ շնորհակալություն ,  ժամանակ հատկացնելու համար այս հետազոտությանը :
> Ես « դեմո » հաշիվ բաց արի «  http://inecotrade.am/  » սրանց մոտ իրենց մասին կարծիք ունենալու համար : Նախ ասեմ , որ սրանք էլ ունեն նույն թերությունները ինչ որ  FXCM- ը  , որի   պատճառով ես ցանկանում եմ հեռանալ նրանցից  FXCM- ից :
> Պատճառներից մեկը այն է , որ դիցուք դուք գնել էք  USD / CHF 1 հատ 1 000 ԱՄՆ դոլարի   կոնտրաքտ  1.1325 առժեքով  և ևս մեկ  1 հատ 1 000   դոլարի կոնտրաքտ  1.1250  ձեր հաշվի մեջ չեն ցույց տալիս որպես երկու առանձին կոնտրակտ այլ միայն մեկ 2 000 ԱՄՆ դոլարի կոնտրակտ , սրա բացասական կողմը այն է որ  դիցուք ներկայիս առժեքը 1.1260 է և եթե ձեր 1.1250 գնված կոնտրաքտը արդեն շահում է  « եթե այն առանձին լիներ » և դուք կարող էիք այն վաճառել և ստանալ օգուտ , սակայն այս դեպքում դա անհնար է : Միուս թերությունն էլ համեմատած ուրիշներին , որ ես նկատեցի այն է , որ չեք կարող  ունենալ կոնտրաքտներ երկու հակառակ կողմերի վրա այսինքն , դիցուք դուք գնել էք մեկ կոնտրակտ  USD / CHF  և շուկան շարունակում է իջնել  , մի վորևե կարճ ժամանակով  և դուք ցանկանում էք վաճառել մեկ կոնտրաքտ  USD / CHF  որպեսզի օգտվեք դեպի ներքև շարժումից  , տվյալ դեպքում նրանք ձեզ թույլ չեն տալիս , հետևաբար այս և նման խոչընդոտները  բացասաբար են անդրադառնում ձեր շահույթի վրա :
> Ես ավելի չխորացա նրանց կայքի մեջ ,  բայց արդեն կարծում եմ ,  որ  սրանց հետ համագործակցելը նպատակահարմար չէ :


Ձեր նշած երկու թերություններն էլ բացակայում են այդ ծրագրում: 

1.	Եթե Դուք ունեք մի քանի կոնտրակտ նույն արժույթով ապա ծրագիրը ցուց է տալիս ինչպես Ձեր ընդհանուր բաց դիրքը այդ արժույթով, այնպես էլ առանձին բոլոր կոնտրակտները, որոնցից բաղկացած է այդ բաց դիրքը (դրա համար պետք է սեղմել “+” նշանը, որը գտնվում է ընդհանուր բաց դիրքից առաջ): Այսպիսով, Ձեր բերած օրինակում Դուք կարող եք վաճառել կոնտրակտները առանձին, ինչպես նաև տեղադրել Stop և Limit հրահանգներ առանձին ամեն կոնտրակտի համար:
2.	Ծրագիրը տալիս է հնարավորություն ունենալ կոնտրակտներ հակառակ ուղություններով: Օրինակ` Դուք կարող եք գնել մեկ կոնտրակտ USD / CHF և վաճառել մեկ կոնտրակտ USD / CHF և օրվա ընթացքում փակել այս բաց դիրքերից յուրաքանչյուրը առանձին: Եթե անհրաժեշտություն կա նույն արժույթով հակառակ ուղություններով  դիրքերը փահել մեկ օրից ավել` ապա դա հնարավոր է եթե դիրքերից գոնե մեկի վրա տեղադրված է Stop կամ Limit հրահանգ (այն կարող Է լինել շուկայական գնից շատ հեռու):

Ի դեպ, ինեկոբանկում անվճար ֆորեքս սեմինարներ կան: Զանգահարեք ինեկոբանկ և ճշտեք առաջիկա սեմինարի օրերը

----------

Hayazn (15.06.2010)

----------


## anna_a

Hayazn, ես էլ եմ շնորհակալ:  :Smile: 

Chimik, շնորհակալությու՛ն բացատրության համար: Ես էլ եմ սկսել ուսումնասիրոել այդ ծրագիրը, և ձեր բացատրության իրոք օգտակար էր :

----------

Hayazn (16.06.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Երկար վորոնումներից հետո եկա այն եզրակացության , որ ամենանպատակահարմար ընկերությունը  < www.fxcm.co.uk  >  -ն է : Սա նույն ընկերությունն է որոնց հետ ես երկար տարիներ համագործակցում եմ միայն այն տարբերությամբ , որ այս մասնաճուղը գտնվում է լոնդոնում : Սրանք վստահելի են և կանոնները այն են ինչ հարկավոր է այսինքն նույն կանոններն են , ինչ որ  ԱՄՆ-ի մասնաճուղը ուներ մինչև փոփոխությունները : ՈՒնեն նաև 5 տարբեր հարթակներ , որոնք բոլորն էլ լավն են  ըստ ճաշակի և գործարքների ռազմավարության առումով : Ամենանպատակահարմարը ինձ համար   < FXCM trading station >  հարթակն է , սա լրիվ համապատասխանում է իմ շուկայական ռազմավարությանը , նաև միջոցները ներդնելու և դուրս բերելու պայմանները նորմալ են « ԱՄՆ - ում գտնվողների համար միուս տեղերի պայմաններին չեմ ծանոթացել » : Բոլոր հարթակներոմ կարողեք « ԴԵՄՈ ԻՔԱՈՒՆՏ » բացել և համոզվել : Ցանկալի է լսել ձեր կարծիքները :

----------


## Chimik

> Hayazn, ես էլ եմ շնորհակալ: 
> 
> Chimik, շնորհակալությու՛ն բացատրության համար: Ես էլ եմ սկսել ուսումնասիրոել այդ ծրագիրը, և ձեր բացատրության իրոք օգտակար էր :


Ուախ եմ օգնել, anna_a :Jpit: )

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:49 ----------




> Երկար վորոնումներից հետո եկա այն եզրակացության , որ ամենանպատակահարմար ընկերությունը  < www.fxcm.co.uk  >  -ն է : Սա նույն ընկերությունն է որոնց հետ ես երկար տարիներ համագործակցում եմ միայն այն տարբերությամբ , որ այս մասնաճուղը գտնվում է լոնդոնում : Սրանք վստահելի են և կանոնները այն են ինչ հարկավոր է այսինքն նույն կանոններն են , ինչ որ  ԱՄՆ-ի մասնաճուղը ուներ մինչև փոփոխությունները : ՈՒնեն նաև 5 տարբեր հարթակներ , որոնք բոլորն էլ լավն են  ըստ ճաշակի և գործարքների ռազմավարության առումով : Ամենանպատակահարմարը ինձ համար   < FXCM trading station >  հարթակն է , սա լրիվ համապատասխանում է իմ շուկայական ռազմավարությանը , նաև միջոցները ներդնելու և դուրս բերելու պայմանները նորմալ են « ԱՄՆ - ում գտնվողների համար միուս տեղերի պայմաններին չեմ ծանոթացել » : Բոլոր հարթակներոմ կարողեք « ԴԵՄՈ ԻՔԱՈՒՆՏ » բացել և համոզվել : Ցանկալի է լսել ձեր կարծիքները :


Հնարավոր է, որ ձեր կողմից նշած FXCM-ը իսկապես վստահելի ընկերություն է և հարմարավետ է Ձեր համար, բայց ես գերադասում եմ աշխատել Ինեկոբանկի Ինեկոթրեյդեր հարթակով այլ ոչ արտասահմանյան բրոքերների միջոցով և դրա համար կան մի քանի պատճառներ` 
1.	Վերջին տարիներին մի շարք արտասահմանյան խոշոր ներդրումային բանկերի, բրոքերային ընկերությունների և ներդրումային հիմնադրամների սննկանալու արդյունքում ներդրողները կորցրեցին միլիարդավոր դոլարներ, ինչը բազմաթիվ հարցեր և կասկածներ է առաջացնում արտասահմանյան ռեգուլյատորների աշխատանքի վերաբերյալ: Այդ պատճառով ես ավելի ապահով եմ զգում երբ իմ միջոցները գտնվում են հայկական բանկերում, որոնք գտնվում են իմ “աչքի առաջ” և որոնք խստորեն վերահսկվում են ՀՀ ԿԲ-ի կողմից:  
2.	Ինեկոբանկում ես կարող եմ միջոցներ ներդնել կամ դուրս բերել 5 րոպեի ընթացքում և դա իրականացվում է ոչ թե “նորմալ պայմաններով”` այլ ընդհանրապես անվճար:
3.	Ինտերնետ կապի կամ համակարգչի հետ կապված այլ տեխնիկական խափանումների դեպքում ես կարող եմ գործարքներ իրականցել հեռախոսով (անվճար) և կարիք չունեմ զանգահարել արտասահման:
4.	Ես կարող եմ զանգահարել կամ այցելել Ինեկոբանկ և հայերեն լեզվով ստանալ սպառիչ խորհրդատվություն` տեխնիկական, ինչպես նաև թրեյդինգի հետ կապված բոլոր հարցերի շուրջ:
5.	Ինեկոթրեյդեր հարթակը ստեղծված է SAXOTRADER առևտրային հարթակի հիման վրա, որը մի շարք հանրահայտ պարբերականների կողմից (FX Week, EuroMoney) ճանաչվել է, որպես լավագույնը աշխարհում:

----------


## Hayazn

> Ուախ եմ օգնել, anna_a)
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:49 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Հնարավոր է, որ ձեր կողմից նշած FXCM-ը իսկապես վստահելի ընկերություն է և հարմարավետ է Ձեր համար, բայց ես գերադասում եմ աշխատել Ինեկոբանկի Ինեկոթրեյդեր հարթակով այլ ոչ արտասահմանյան բրոքերների միջոցով և դրա համար կան մի քանի պատճառներ` 
> 1.	Վերջին տարիներին մի շարք արտասահմանյան խոշոր ներդրումային բանկերի, բրոքերային ընկերությունների և ներդրումային հիմնադրամների սննկանալու արդյունքում ներդրողները կորցրեցին միլիարդավոր դոլարներ, ինչը բազմաթիվ հարցեր և կասկածներ է առաջացնում արտասահմանյան ռեգուլյատորների աշխատանքի վերաբերյալ: Այդ պատճառով ես ավելի ապահով եմ զգում երբ իմ միջոցները գտնվում են հայկական բանկերում, որոնք գտնվում են իմ “աչքի առաջ” և որոնք խստորեն վերահսկվում են ՀՀ ԿԲ-ի կողմից:  
> 2.	Ինեկոբանկում ես կարող եմ միջոցներ ներդնել կամ դուրս բերել 5 րոպեի ընթացքում և դա իրականացվում է ոչ թե “նորմալ պայմաններով”` այլ ընդհանրապես անվճար:
> ...


Այս ասպարեզում ես 15 տարվա փորձ ունեմ ու գիտեմ թե , ով ուվ է դրա համար էլ երկար փնտրեցի : Ինչ վերաբերում է ձեր նշած բանկին ապա կապ չկարողացա հաստատել նրանց հետ իսկ « Չաթ մոդուլ » -ը ընդհանրապես չաշխատեց  իսկ ամեն գործարքից « կոմիսիօն » է գանձվում : Ես ուրախ կլինեի եթե նորմալ բան  լիներ ես էլ կուզենաի աշխատել Հայաստանում գտնվող ընկերության հետ : Ես սա չեմ ասում ձեր հաճախորդներին փախցնելու համար ուղղակի չեմ ցանկանում որ իմ հայրենակիցներից ոչ մեկը դրամ կորցնի : Խնդրում եմ ինձ ճիշտ ըմբռնեք ես ինձ չեմ ների եթե օգնելու հնարավորություն ունենամ և չոգնեմ :

----------


## Chimik

> Այս ասպարեզում ես 15 տարվա փորձ ունեմ ու գիտեմ թե , ով ուվ է դրա համար էլ երկար փնտրեցի : Ինչ վերաբերում է ձեր նշած բանկին ապա կապ չկարողացա հաստատել նրանց հետ իսկ « Չաթ մոդուլ » -ը ընդհանրապես չաշխատեց  իսկ ամեն գործարքից « կոմիսիօն » է գանձվում : Ես ուրախ կլինեի եթե նորմալ բան  լիներ ես էլ կուզենաի աշխատել Հայաստանում գտնվող ընկերության հետ : Ես սա չեմ ասում ձեր հաճախորդներին փախցնելու համար ուղղակի չեմ ցանկանում որ իմ հայրենակիցներից ոչ մեկը դրամ կորցնի : Խնդրում եմ ինձ ճիշտ ըմբռնեք ես ինձ չեմ ների եթե օգնելու հնարավորություն ունենամ և չոգնեմ :


1.Ինչ վերաբերում է հեռախոսին, ապա ես փորձեցի ու պարզվեց, որ աշխատում է (համարը փոխել են):Նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ չէր աշխատում հեռախոսը, Ինեկոբանկ զանգելու դեպքում կարող եք միանալ  ՖորԷքսի աշխատակիցներին:
 2.Դեմոյի մեջ իրոք չատ չկա, բայց գործող տարբերակում չաթ կա: Եթե հարցեր են լինում դեմոյի հետ, կարող եք կապնվել հեռախոսով
3.Կոմիսսիոնների մասին: Այդպիսի բան չկա: Գուցե ինչ-որ բանի հետ ես շփոթում?
4, Ես ինեկոբանկում չեմ աշխատում  :Smile:

----------

Hayazn (28.06.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> 1.Ինչ վերաբերում է հեռախոսին, ապա ես փորձեցի ու պարզվեց, որ աշխատում է (համարը փոխել են):Նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ չէր աշխատում հեռախոսը, Ինեկոբանկ զանգելու դեպքում կարող եք միանալ  ՖորԷքսի աշխատակիցներին:
>  2.Դեմոյի մեջ իրոք չատ չկա, բայց գործող տարբերակում չաթ կա: Եթե հարցեր են լինում դեմոյի հետ, կարող եք կապնվել հեռախոսով
> 3.Կոմիսսիոնների մասին: Այդպիսի բան չկա: Գուցե ինչ-որ բանի հետ ես շփոթում?
> 4, Ես ինեկոբանկում չեմ աշխատում


Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար :
Զարմանալի է ինչպես են պատրաստվում այդ մարդիք ներգրավել սկսնակներին , երբ զլանում են « դեմո »-ի մեջ «չաթ»-մոդուլը աշխտեցնել , սա անկազմակերպության առաջին նախանշանն է , չէ որ մարդիք , ովքեր պատրաստվում են նրանց վստահել իրենց միջոցները  նման հանգամանքների վրա ուշադրություն են դարցնում : Ինչևե , ես արդեն տեղափոխվել եմ լոնդոնի մասնաճուղը և գոհ եմ : Եթե հետագայում առիթ լինի այստեղ զրուցելու « ֆօրեքս »-ի վերաբերյալ սիրով կարձագանքեմ :

----------


## anna_a

> Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար :
> Զարմանալի է ինչպես են պատրաստվում այդ մարդիք ներգրավել սկսնակներին , երբ զլանում են « դեմո »-ի մեջ «չաթ»-մոդուլը աշխտեցնել , սա անկազմակերպության առաջին նախանշանն է , չէ որ մարդիք , ովքեր պատրաստվում են նրանց վստահել իրենց միջոցները  նման հանգամանքների վրա ուշադրություն են դարցնում : Ինչևե , ես արդեն տեղափոխվել եմ լոնդոնի մասնաճուղը և գոհ եմ : Եթե հետագայում առիթ լինի այստեղ զրուցելու « ֆօրեքս »-ի վերաբերյալ սիրով կարձագանքեմ :


Իմ կածիքով, չատի բացակայությունը « դեմո »-ի մեջ ամենևին չի խանգարում նորմալ սովորելուն: Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, ես ի սկզբանե փնտրում էի Հայաստանում գտնվող գրասենյակ: Ինձ համար շատ ավելի հարմար է *հեռախոսով* հայերեն զրուցել աշխատակցի հետ և *հայերենով* հասկանալի պատասխան ստանալ:  Այլապես, ես Հայաստանում գտնվող գրասենյակ չէի փնտրի:  :Smile:

----------


## Hayazn

> Իմ կածիքով, չատի բացակայությունը « դեմո »-ի մեջ ամենևին չի խանգարում նորմալ սովորելուն: Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, ես ի սկզբանե փնտրում էի Հայաստանում գտնվող գրասենյակ: Ինձ համար շատ ավելի հարմար է *հեռախոսով* հայերեն զրուցել աշխատակցի հետ և *հայերենով* հասկանալի պատասխան ստանալ:  Այլապես, ես Հայաստանում գտնվող գրասենյակ չէի փնտրի:


Թերևս իրավացի էք , եթե խոսքը միայն սովորելուն է վերաբերում , բայց երբ հարցը հասնում է նրան , երբ պետք է որոշում կայացնել թե ում վստահել ձեր միջոցները , այստեղ արդեն հարց է առաջանում : Դուք միշտ ունեք ընտրության հնարավորություն կարևորը այն է , որ ճիշտ որոշում կայացնեք :

----------


## anna_a

> Թերևս իրավացի էք , եթե խոսքը միայն սովորելուն է վերաբերում , բայց երբ հարցը հասնում է նրան , երբ պետք է որոշում կայացնել թե ում վստահել ձեր միջոցները , այստեղ արդեն հարց է առաջանում : Դուք միշտ ունեք ընտրության հնարավորություն կարևորը այն է , որ ճիշտ որոշում կայացնեք :


Անկեղծ ասած, կապ չեմ տեսնում դեմո մոդում չաթի բացակայության և վստահելիության միջև  :Smile:  Մանավանդ, որ մինչ այժմ սպառիչ պատասխաններ եմ ստացել հեռախոսով, իսկ ռեալ մոդում չաթ կա:
Այո, կարևորը վերջնական ճիշտ որոշում կայացնելն է  :Jpit:

----------

Hayazn (02.07.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Ժողովուրդ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է , արթյոք որևե մեկը զբաղվում է « ՖՕՐԵՔՍ » ով  , ինչ արթյունքներ ունեք :
Խնդրում եմ գրեք :
Եթե չեք ցանկանում այս էջի վրա գրել , ինձ կարող եք գրել    hayazn@mail.am   հասցեով , ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է :
Կարող ենք զրուցել փորձի փոխանակման կարգավիճակով , որովհետև « ՖՕՐԵՔՍ » - ը  իմ հաբին է և կարծու եմ , որ միմյանց ասելիքներ կունենանք , եթե զբաղվում եք « ՖՕՐԵՔՍ » - ով :

----------


## Universe

Իմ կարծիքով ՖՈՒՖԼՈ բանա: Մեկ երկու անգամ DEMO եմ ուսումնասիրել, ու պրինցիպը հասկանալուն պես թողել: Եթե խորանաի, կարծում եմ արդեն ազարտի մեջ տակ տված կլինեի:

Կամել էն "ЗОЛОТЫЕ ЯЙЦА ЧИНГИЗ ХАНА" Պետքա մարդ ունենա, նոր մտնի ֆորեքս շուկայի մեջ  :Jpit:

----------

Hayazn (23.01.2011), ՆանՍ (06.09.2011)

----------


## Michael Broyan

Հայաստանում բացի INECOBANK-ից, նաև ARMENBROK ընկերությունը ունի լիցենզավորում Կենտրոնական Բանկի կողմից FOREX շուկայում տերմինալ տրամադրել հաճախորդներին. Alpari, Forex Club և այլ ընկերություններ այդպիսի լիցենզիա չունեն

----------


## karinita

ժողովուրդ ջան, ես անձամբ օգտագործում եմ fxglory բրոքերը ու շատ գոհ եմ. Միակ բրոքերնա, որ տալիսա 50% բոնուս ամեն դեպոզիտի համար ու Кредитное плечо Մինչև 1:3000. Հավատալու չի չէ? Բայց իրական փաստա. Հեսա լինքը կարող եք մտնել նայել և գրանցվել

 Website address : www.fxglory.com
Registration Link : www.fxglory.com/register.php

----------


## karinita

ես անձամբ օգտագործում եմ fxglory բրոքերը ու շատ գոհ եմ. Միակ բրոքերնա, որ տալիսա 50% բոնուս ամեն դեպոզիտի համար ու Кредитное плечо Մինչև 1:3000. Հավատալու չի չէ? Բայց իրական փաստա. Հեսա լինքը կարող եք մտնել նայել և գրանցվել

Website address : www.fxglory.com
Registration Link : www.fxglory.com/register.php

----------


## karinita

ես անձամբ օգտագործում եմ fxglory բրոքերը ու շատ գոհ եմ. Միակ բրոքերնա, որ տալիսա 50% բոնուս ամեն դեպոզիտի համար ու Кредитное плечо Մինչև 1:3000. Հավատալու չի չէ? Բայց իրական փաստա. Հեսա լինքը կարող եք մտնել նայել և գրանցվել

Website address : www.fxglory.com
Registration Link : www.fxglory.com/register.php

----------


## karinita

Hech ampajman chi vor forex@ unena grasenyak hayastanum, karevorutyun chka, karevor@ apahov lini, internetov el karoxa es ko bolor harcer@ lucel

----------


## K.Siranuysh

> Ողջո'ւյն 
> Ձեզանից որևէ մեկը փորձե՞լ է Հայաստանում Ֆորեքսի միջոցով գումար վաստակել: Ես ունեմ ֆոնդային շուկային վերաբերող որոշակի գիտելիքներ և ուզւմ եմ գտնել Հայաստանում գտնվող նորմալ հարթակ: Արդյոք կա՞ն այդպիսի հարթակներ: Եթե կան, որի՞ն խորհուրդ կտաք նախապատվություն տալ:
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ:


Ամեն ոք, ով կանգնած է  Forex-ով աշխատելու և ռեալ հաշիվ բացելու ընտրության առջև,միշտ մտածում  է, թե "Ինչպես ընտրել forex բրոքեր?": Ինչպես անել, որ սխալվելու դեպքում չվտանգվի դրամապանակի պարունակությունը:Կան մի քանի առաջնային պարամետրեր,որոնք անպայման պետք է հաշվի առնվեն՝
 բարի համբավ
հաճախորդների շուրջօրյա աջակցման կենտրոն
առաջարկվող սպրեդի չափ, որքան քիչ, այնքան լավ
մինիմալ դեպոզիտ

 Այս ամենը դուք կգտնեք մեր ընկերության կողմից առաջարկվող պայմաններում, որտեղ մինիմալ դեպոզիտը կազմում է ընդամենը 1 դոլար և երաշխավորվում է սպրեդի վերադարձ 1,6 պունկտով:
Ի դեպ, մինչև դեկտեմբերի 31-ը այցելելով մեր գրասենյակ՝ ձեզ համար անվճար կբացվի ռեալ հաշիվ 20 դոլար մեկնարկային գումարով:Արդյունքում, չկատարելով որևէ ներդրում, դուք կփորձեք ձեր ուժերը Ֆորեքսում:Եթե հետաքրքրեց, զանգահարեք՝37410539898:

----------


## Hda

> Ինչպես անել, որ սխալվելու դեպքում չվտանգվի դրամապանակի պարունակությունը:.........


 :LOL:  սխալվել առաց դրամապանակի պարունակությանը կպնելու՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ - էտ հավերժական շարժիչի պես մի բան ստացվեց: Եթե ֆորեքսին չես վերաբերվում որպես *պարապ վախտի խաղալիք*, ապա արդեն իսկ սխալվել ես ու դրամապանակիդ պարունակությանն էլ կպել: Ռուսները լավ բառ ունեն  -լօխօտռօն- ֆորեքսը այ դա է: ամիսը մի հարյուր դոլար կարելի է քամել, բայց 150-ի գնով: Ոգևորված դասախոսություններ են կարդում ու բացատրում, բայց արդյունքում չգիտես ինչու իրենք ոտքով են ման գալիս կամ էլ իրանց քշած ավտոն քոնից վատն ա ....
ոչ մի ժամանակավոր հաղթող էլ չի խոստովանում որ պարզապես բախտն է բերել, սակայն ցանկացած տարվող էլ հայտարարում է որ բախտը չբերեց: Տիպիկ բախտի խաղ 50-50 հաշվով, այսինքն լրիվ անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնում… Միջազգային տնտեսական  անկանխատեսելի իրավիճակի անմիջական արտացոլում շուկայում, որը դու միայն կարող ես ենթադրել ու շատ-շատ հաճախ էլ սխալվել: Մի խոսքով վիվարոն հաստատ ավելի հավանական է:
Այս ամենը իմ կարծիքն է, զուր հակառակը մի համոզեք  :Smile:

----------

Bruno (05.12.2012), Ներսես_AM (05.12.2012)

----------


## K.Siranuysh

[QUOTE=Hda;2373541] :LOL:  սխալվել առաց դրամապանակի պարունակությանը կպնելու՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ - էտ հավերժական շարժիչի պես մի բան ստացվեց: 
Ամեն մարդ տուժում է իր խելքից, եթե որևէ ոլորտից այնքան էլ չի հասկանում, բայց մեծ գումարներ շահելու ակնկալիքով ներդնում է մեծ կապիտալ, ապա ռիսկը այստեղ իսկապես 50/50 կլինի
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է դրամապանակի պարունակությունը վտանգելուն, ապա խոսքը ընդամենը ակցիայի մասին է, որին մասնակցելիս դուք ընդհանրապես Ձեր սեփական գումարը չեք վտանգում ու ոչ մի լումա չեք ներդնում, այլ փորձում եք ձեր ուժերը ֆորեքսում:

----------


## artyomfm

2 հատ 15$-անոց  бездепозитный бонус  ունեմ  Roboforex-ում, ով ուզում է  թող  գրի  email-ը

----------

